# Accès iCloud Drive depuis Linux



## hirtrey (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, tout est dans le titre. Je veux sauvegarder des données depuis un NAS vers iCloud. ( je veux faire du rsync )

Actuellement je suis obligé de passé par le Mac pour le faire donc celui ci doit toujours être allumé.

Merci


----------



## ericse (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je n’ai jamais entendu parler d’accès à iCloud depuis Linux. Mais surtout iCloud n’est pas un Cloud de stockage (comme peut l’être Dropbox ou Amazon) mais un cloud de synchronisation entre iDevices. L’utiliser en stockage est possible mais présente plein d’inconvénients (réplication des données sur tous les appareils, risque d’effacement total en cas de fausse manip sur un seul des appareils,...)


----------



## hirtrey (20 Janvier 2020)

iCloud est un espace de stockage que  tu l’utilises à ta convenance. J’ai le forfait 2To et je n’utilise que 300 Go donc 1,7 To de perdu ou que je peux récupérer pour autre chose.

La partie synchronisation des données est dans des répertoires de type « com.xxxx». Je ne touche jamais à ces répertoires mais j’utilise vraiment le répertoire « iCloud Drive » celui que tu vois dans le Finder et que tu utilises pour poser des fichiers. Toi tu utilises cette espace avec le Finder ou les applications pour sauvegarde les fichiers, moi je vais la même chose mais avec rsync. 
Même utilisation, application différente.


----------



## edenpulse (20 Janvier 2020)

iCloud ne propose pas d'API ou de moyen de s'y connecter en FTP/SSH/Webdav etc...du coup ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## ericse (20 Janvier 2020)

hirtrey a dit:


> iCloud est un espace de stockage que tu l’utilises à ta convenance.


Pas vraiment en fait, car Apple en défini les règles d'utilisation. Dans ton cas par exemple, si tu arrivais à remplir les 1.7 To restants, ils seraient automatiquement downloadés sur tous tes appareils (Mac, iPhone, iPad) tant qu'il y reste de la place. Et si tu venais à effacer par erreur des fichiers depuis ton tél, ils seraient effacés de tous les stockages, Mac et Cloud compris : pas super pour un backup...
Bref, comme je disais : "L’utiliser en stockage est possible mais présente plein d’inconvénients"


----------



## hirtrey (20 Janvier 2020)

La seule contrainte côté apple est la taille des fichiers qui ne doit pas dépasser les 50G. Pour le dépassement de capacité, je n’ai pas vu chez Apple aucune référence à cette fonction de download de tout les Document sur mes machines ou téléphone. 

Concernant le téléphone ou l’iPad le répertoire n’est pas accessible. Je l’avais nommé “.dir“. Par sécurité je l’ai déplacé au dessus. Il n’est plus du tout accessible. Même depuis le Mac sauf à connaître le chemin d’accès exact

Le seul gros inconvénient pour l’instant c’est que mon mac soit resté allumé


----------

